# Welcher Kaltgerätestecker für Xbox 360s (UK)?



## RubenPlinius (22. Februar 2011)

hallo leute

ich überlege mir eine xbox 360 bei amazon.co.uk zu kaufen, da die preise dort attraktiver sind als bei amazon.de
bei der ps3 weiß ich, dass es kein problem ist einfach einen anderen kaltgerätestecker zu verwenden
aber wie sieht es mit der xbox 360 aus? die hat ja ein externes netzteil...kann ich da auch ganz einfach einen anderen kaltgerätestecker anstecken?(mit AT/DE schuko, anstelle des UK systems)
und welchen kaltgerätestecker bräuchte ich?
ein kleingerätestecker wäre es ja für die ps3 - aber auch für die xbox 360s? oder bräuchte ich sowas wie diesen "kleeblattstecker"?

und ganz allgemein, hätte ich mit einer UK xbox 360 irgendwelche andere nachteile als den gerätestecker?

ich wär euch für euren rat sehr dankbar


----------



## LoLTroll (22. Februar 2011)

Nein, die haben einen Sonderstecker.

einfach ein UK-> DE Adapter für 3,50&#8364;, dann haste Strom an der Box


----------



## RubenPlinius (22. Februar 2011)

ohje

wo gibt es denn die info dass es ein spezieller stecker ist? und kann man so ein "ersatzteil" bei amazon.de oder microsoft selbst bestellen?

edit: handelt es sich bei allen geräten um ein kabel wie es hier abgebildet ist? http://www.amazon.de...ie=UTF8&index=0
edit2: theoretisch müsste dann dieses kabel passen oder?

ich brauch nur eine bestätigung ob es sich bei dem kaltgerätestecker um ein microsoft proprietäres format handelt oder ein gewöhnlicher kaltgerätestecker mit 3 schlitzen


----------



## LoLTroll (22. Februar 2011)

RubenPlinius schrieb:


> ohje
> 
> wo gibt es denn die info dass es ein spezieller stecker ist? und kann man so ein "ersatzteil" bei amazon.de oder microsoft selbst bestellen?



Ich habe einfach das Netzteil meiner Box angeschaut  

für einen Adapter kannst du einfach in den nächsten Elektromarkt gehen oder ein Teil von Amazon bestellen. Da fließt eh nicht viel mehr als 175W durch.


----------



## RubenPlinius (22. Februar 2011)

naja aber ich würde lieber ein normales kabel verwenden als es ständig über einen adapter laufen haben
und wenn es ein herkömmlicher kaltgerätestecker wäre, wie auf dem ersten amazonlink abgebildet, dann wäre es ja einfach ein DE-kabel zu besorgen - nur es wär halt cool von einem xbox 360s besitzer zu erfahren, um was für einen typ stecker es sich handelt

(für das netzteil ist es ja wurscht welches kabel dranhängt, oder?)


----------



## Nebola (22. Februar 2011)

Ich habe so einen für meine xBox. Klick


----------



## EspCap (22. Februar 2011)

Von dem Hersteller habe ich auch zwei Stück, für's iPhone und für die Wii. Funktioniert bei beiden einwandfrei


----------



## RubenPlinius (22. Februar 2011)

dankeschön

aber wie sehen eure netzteil aus? da kann man dann schon den kaltgerätestecker wechseln oder?
für mich ist es nämlich eher nicht eine preisfrage ob ich einen kaltgerätestecker oder einen adapter kaufe, sondern ich preferiere einfach den kaltgerätestecker mit DE/AT stecker

von daher wärs cool zu wissen, ob es sich bei der xbox eh um einen normalen (also im handel erhältlichen) kaltgerätestecker handelt


----------



## Ogil (23. Februar 2011)

Man kann das Kabel wechseln und es ist ein Kaltgeraetestecker - allerdings ein 2-poliger (die "normale" Variante ist 3-polig). Solltest Du aber trotzdem zu kaufen bekommen...


----------



## RubenPlinius (23. Februar 2011)

was meinst du mit "normale" variante?

also ist auf dem xbox 360s netzteil ein (laut wikipedia) C19/C20 stecker oder ein Kleingerätestecker C7?

aber wechseln kann ich es auf jeden fall und es stellt keinen unterschied dar, oder?

und kann ich die sprache bei der xbox auf deutsch stellen? und ich kann sowohl UK als auch DE/AT fassungen auf der import version spielen oder?


----------



## Ogil (23. Februar 2011)

Wie bei Wiki auch steht: Die "uebliche" Form ist C13 (3-polig), bei der XBox ist es ein C17 (2-polig). Und klar kannst Du es wechseln - ist ja nur das Kabel zum Netzteil.

Wenn ich mich nicht irre, nutzt die XBox360 die Region-Codes von DVDs - d.h. Du kannst alle Spiele mit Regioncode 0 und 2 spielen.


----------

